# Becoming a cop?



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could help me decide what the best opportunities are. I am 18 yrs. old currently in college taking CJ. Everyone keeps saying I should join the military to get veterens preference in becoming a cop. Is there anything else I could do instead of going into the mililitary, because isnt a 4 year CJ degree going to help me just as much. What should I do while im in college for a part-time job or summer job that will help benefit me when applying when I turn 21?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Military will help a lot, adding to maturity etc. Vet's pref in MA will not hurt either. CJ Degree is good...but not really a good choice by some standards. A liberal arts degree, science or other major is important to some decision makers.Part time work is always helpful. Jobs at Cape Cod, Maine or Hampton have launched (and ended) many careers. Good luck


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Get first responder,even better take an EMT course.

911 dispatch certified wouldn't hurt.

Alot of citys and towns hire specials wich is a good start.

Take every test you can civil service or private college exams,monitor the forum for intel.

First responder,Emt,and I am pretty sure 911 dispatch is all training you can get without sponsorship from a P.D. The more training received looks better on a resume.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

First of all in MA a CJ degree is a GREAT choice due to the quinn bill. In order to be eligible for the quinn bill you must have either an AS. BS, or MS in Criminal Justice - NO other degree's are eligible.The quinn bill is a bill that allows an officer to receive an extra 15, 20, or 25 extra of his base pay due to the completion of a college degree program. Also veteran's preference is the key to getting hired in Massachusetts as most departments are civil service and a candidate will not even get looked at unless his or her name is close to the top of the list. With veteran's preference you will go directly to the top of the list ahead of other's and while it might not be the fairest system it will increase a veteran's chances significantly of getting hired. So essentially is is good to have a college degree but with the way the hiring system in MA, it is completely unnecessary. Good luck to you.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Um unless they've changed that, I know a police officer with his BA in English and he is getting quinn bill money...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello MAsscops members, I'm New in this site. I like to get information how to become a MASS police. I like to study the book and where should i get it.

Can your guys help me out, or email me at [email protected].


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

I could be wrong but you quailify for the Quinn Bill if your BS or BA degree is in any field. Your advanced degree may have to be in CJ but I am not to sure about that. I think you get Quinn Bill money if you have a MS in Public Administration or Physic.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

dcorn18; if you want to be a police officer do not just limit your self to MA. It is extremely hard to get on a PD in this state, and you will hear many guys tell you this, but once your in, your in. Many people leave MA to work for a PD out of state, whether its NYPD, LVPD, NHSP, VTSP, ect. and once they get the experience, they come back to MA to work as a PO. 
Some helpful tips. 
#1 KEEP YOUR NOSE CLEAN AND STAY OUT OF TROUBLE.
#2 Try to get an internship with a PD 
#3 Take as many exams as you can. Widen your scope of view. 
#4 Try to get into the reserve academy and if at all possible work as an Auxillary or Campus PO. 
#5 Apply for any PD in MA and outside of MA that posts an opening. 
A degree will further your career in LE, but because C.S is so backwards in MA, it really won't help you that much in the begining. Just read all of the great debates on this site about the preference status that C.S gives.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Hello Tackleberry22,

The question you are asking has been already answered in another thread.
Please use the *Search function* to get your answer faster.

Best wishes,
MassCops Admin


----------

